# weird briggs 5hp engine ...... 2 shafts??



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, I dont have a pic at the moment, but I just picked up a briggs 5hp engine yesterday that has 2 shafts coming out of the rear of the case. It has a 3/4 inch shaft for the crank and then above the crank diagonally it has a 1/2 inch shaft that turns at the same time as the crank. Any ideas on what model or use this engine was for? I dont see any numbers on the shroud, may be under several coats of paint. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have seen engines like this on tillers, the smaller shaft is machined to the cam shaft and turns in the opposite direction as the crankshaft. Tillers used it for reverse rotation of the tiller tines. I suppose there could be other applications for it as well.


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah its a tiller engine. I found one of these for my mini bike application, I simply cut off as much of that 1/2" shaft as I could to get the centrifigul clutch to fit on the crankshaft. Works fine.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i have a bolens tiller that has that exact shaft in question it a b&s 5 hp horizontal engine the small shaft is reverse works well on a yard car im building has three forward and 1 reverse just like a car only smaller and cheaper to run to mailbox, store etc.,corner bar for laughs and strange looks ,


----------

